# ISO - Clotted Cream



## vitauta (Aug 15, 2013)

i was reading about scones one day, viewing pages of various temptingly plated scones, and in general, making myself very hungry, when i came across a scone that was to be served with dollops of 'clotted cream'....
CLOTTED CREAM?  wth is clotted cream?!  i have no idea, but i do know this much, I WANT some!  okay, so i google 'clotted cream', and i learn that it is 'a thick cream made by heating milk slowly and then allowing it to cool while the cream content rises to the top in coagulated clumps.' ....but, it is CLOTTED CREAM, and i still WANT some!  by now i know that i have once again fallen for a food by the look and/or sound of its name...but i am hooked on the thing, and i must follow it through to the end.  i must have a taste of this clotted cream--hopefully atop of a homemade scone spread with some blueberry or cherry fruit, yumm....

have any of you made or tasted a clotted cream from a recipe that you would recommend?  in general, do you use clotted cream anywhere that whipped cream is called for?  are there different flavorings that get added to 'plain' clotted cream, like lemon or vanilla?  is clotted cream ever used 
with savory dishes, like on a piece of fish, or an omelet?  
i'd love to hear from you, really...


----------



## mysterychef (Aug 15, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i was reading about scones one day, viewing pages of various temptingly plated scones, and in general, making myself very hungry, when i came across a scone that was to be served with dollops of 'clotted cream'....
> CLOTTED CREAM?  wth is clotted cream?!  i have no idea, but i do know this much, I WANT some!  okay, so i google 'clotted cream', and i learn that it is 'a thick cream made by heating milk slowly and then allowing it to cool while the cream content rises to the top in coagulated clumps.' ....but, it is CLOTTED CREAM, and i still WANT some!  by now i know that i have once again fallen for a food by the look and/or sound of its name...but i am hooked on the thing, and i must follow it through to the end.  i must have a taste of this clotted cream--hopefully atop of a homemade scone spread with some blueberry or cherry fruit, yumm....
> 
> have any of you made or tasted a clotted cream from a recipe that you would recommend?  in general, do you use clotted cream anywhere that whipped cream is called for?  are there different flavorings that get added to 'plain' clotted cream, like lemon or vanilla?  is clotted cream ever used
> ...


I have heard of clotted cream and believe my Grandmother used it on fresh berries and deserts. I also went to ''Wiki'' and it was explained how and where it is made.''Wiki'' sends you to a manufacturer in the  U.K. Rodda's of  Redruth Cornwall U.K. [roddas.co.uk] They have all types of recipes. I haven't made ''Creme Fraiche'' in quite a few years but remember how ''nutty'' it tasted. Not quite the same as ''Clotted Cream''. This company also makes it.The reason it isn't  shipped much is because of its short shelf life. We made our own C. F. but most places opt for commercial sour or whipped cream because the old French Process calls for leaving it the counter overnight.Not always a safe result depending on several circumstances[Temp,Time,Bacteria, Ect]. Hope this helps, Interesting Item.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2013)

Try whipping a cup of heavy cream and then blending in a 1/3 to 1/2 cup of commercial sour cream.  

It is about as close as we will ever get and mighty tasty!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 15, 2013)

When I first heard of clotted cream, I felt the same way.....I said to myself, "Hoot, (that's what I call myself whenever I talk to myself) you gotta try that stuff". 
Well, so far I haven't found any "real" clotted cream. Aunt Bea's suggestion is a good one and it tastes pretty good. 
I have made creme fraiche in the old french manner, and it is pretty good too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2013)

My mom had strawberries and clotted cream when she took her mother on a trip to England and raves about it. I've never had it but it sure sounds good. I've never seen it for sale in the U.S. either. Let us know if you try making it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 15, 2013)

When I was dating a dairy farmer, I had access to fresh, raw cream. I used the recipe in Joy of Cooking. Although rhubarb sauce is not my favorite, clotted cream and rhubarb sauce was to die for...not sure if you can use commercial 35% cream or not. Clotted cream is a pale yellow color (think of vanilla ice cream), with clumps of cream and a smooth, creamy sauce. It is one of England's best regional foods, IMO.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2013)

I wonder if it can be bought in a can. I have seen Devonshire double cream in tins.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I wonder if it can be bought in a can. I have seen Devonshire double cream in tins.



I have seen it in bottles at gourmet grocers.  I have an aversion to those things, they are usually very expensive and not the best quality.  I figure I have never had it and am not likely to get to England so my homemade knockoff suits my fantasy of what a Cream Tea must be like!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazon sells it. They sell everything. 
Amazon.com: clotted cream

My wife brought some back from England on her last business trip there. It's like a cross between sour cream and butter.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 15, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Amazon sells it. They sell everything.
> Amazon.com: clotted cream
> 
> My wife brought some back from England on her last business trip there. It's like a cross between sour cream and butter.


 

if the product customer reviews on amazon can be trusted, the jarred clotted cream by devon should at least be worth a shot.  I will also try mixing some sour cream with whipped cream, it's such an easy fix.  scones, of course, but I bet it's good with potato pancakes, and lots of other things too...

thank you folks!  I am surprised (in a good way) at the warm response this thread has already received....


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2013)

Vit, in Steve's Amazon link, scroll down.  There's a cookbook for Kindle that has a recipe for clotted cream, among other authentic English foods, scones too.  Only 99 cents.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 15, 2013)

I can get it easily here, we just buy it at the supermarket. It's different to double cream , whipped cream, or creme Fraiche . I have only used it for desserts it's quite a luxurious cream really , best savoured with the likes of scones and jam !


----------



## Katie H (Aug 15, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i was reading about scones one day, viewing pages of various temptingly plated scones, and in general, making myself very hungry, when i came across a scone that was to be served with dollops of 'clotted cream'....
> CLOTTED CREAM?  wth is clotted cream?!  i have no idea, but i do know this much, I WANT some!  okay, so i google 'clotted cream', and i learn that it is 'a thick cream made by heating milk slowly and then allowing it to cool while the cream content rises to the top in coagulated clumps.' ....but, it is CLOTTED CREAM, and i still WANT some!  by now i know that i have once again fallen for a food by the look and/or sound of its name...but i am hooked on the thing, and i must follow it through to the end.  i must have a taste of this clotted cream--hopefully atop of a homemade scone spread with some blueberry or cherry fruit, yumm....
> 
> have any of you made or tasted a clotted cream from a recipe that you would recommend?  in general, do you use clotted cream anywhere that whipped cream is called for?  are there different flavorings that get added to 'plain' clotted cream, like lemon or vanilla?  is clotted cream ever used
> ...



I just did a Google search for "homemade clotted cream" and came up with a number of hits.  Just for fun, you might try making your own before springing for other stuff.  Might be a fun experiment.  And, just think, you will get to eat the failures and successes.  Where's the downside to that?!


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 15, 2013)

This morning I pulled a small packet of macerated strawberries from last winter out of the freezer.  Don't you bet some clotted cream would be a match made in heaven?  I'll have to follow up when berries are in season again in December.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> This morning I pulled a small packet of macerated strawberries from last winter out of the freezer.  Don't you bet some clotted cream would be a match made in heaven?  I'll have to follow up when berries are in season again in December.



I just woke up from a nap, it seems so odd to me that strawberry season begins in December!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 15, 2013)

Vit, it's been said the best clotted cream comes from Cornwall England. 

Seems it's something to do with the cows there. It's truly one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen, and if you've ever seen Doc Martin on TV, that would be an example. I had the pleasure of having what they call a "cream tea" in a little place on a cliff near where it's filmed, and I'll never forget it. The tea was lovely, but the clotted cream and raspberry jam on the scone was divine! I had never tasted anything like it.
A picture of one of the cows is in our Cornwall trip story....

http://stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/europe2011pt2.pdf


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I can get it easily here, we just buy it at the supermarket. It's different to double cream , whipped cream, or creme Fraiche . I have only used it for desserts it's quite a luxurious cream really , best savoured with the likes of scones and jam !



Yes, you can get it over here too


----------



## taxlady (Aug 16, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I can get it easily here, we just buy it at the supermarket. It's different to double cream , whipped cream, or creme Fraiche . I have only used it for desserts it's quite a luxurious cream really , best savoured with the likes of scones and jam !





Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, you can get it over here too


Well, 







to you two.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lucky eh


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 16, 2013)

Vit, do you have a British tea room near you?  Check this list: Virginia Tearooms  We have a tea shoppe over the border in CT and they carry clotted cream there.  Maybe you can find it kinda local?  Good luck.  I've never bothered buying the clotted cream for my scones because, warm out of the oven, they're perfectly yummy naked.  But I have tried a bit of creme fraiche on them when they are more than an hour old and it has tasted wonderful.  Might want to give that cheaper option a try.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol Taxy !!! Lots of places here will,lay claim to having the best clotted cream it all tastes the same to me, very rich . Perfect with strawberries .


----------



## vitauta (Aug 19, 2013)

most of the recipes for clotted cream that I have seen call for whole milk.  whole milk, i'm assuming, is milk that is not homogenized.  is that right?  if the milk is labeled 'whole' milk, it is non-homogenized?  also, I see that I have access to 'organic, grass-fed whole milk'.  is this a better choice than plain whole milk?  oh, and all our store bought milk today is pasteurized, right?

goddess, i'm amazed at how many Virginia towns have tearooms like you were suggesting as places where to find authentic clotted cream. there are some 30 or 40 listings, but the closest ones to me are at least 40 minutes away.  but thanks....


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2013)

vitauta said:


> most of the recipes for clotted cream that I have seen call for whole milk.  whole milk, i'm assuming, is milk that is not homogenized.  is that right?  if the milk is labeled 'whole' milk, it is non-homogenized?  also, I see that I have access to 'organic, grass-fed whole milk'.  is this a better choice than plain whole milk?  oh, and all our store bought milk today is pasteurized, right?
> 
> goddess, i'm amazed at how many Virginia towns have tearooms like you were suggesting as places where to find authentic clotted cream. there are some 30 or 40 listings, but the closest ones to me are at least 40 minutes away.  but thanks....


In Quebec whole milk is usually 3.8% mf, while homo milk is usually 3.25%. Both are pasteurized.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2013)

Katie H said:


> I just did a Google search for "homemade clotted cream" and came up with a number of hits.  Just for fun, you might try making your own before springing for other stuff.  Might be a fun experiment.  And, just think, you will get to eat the failures and successes.  Where's the downside to that?!


When I made it, it was very easy to make--this was when I was in my 20s and not the 'experienced' cook I am today. But, I got the "top cream" from my then boyfriend. That is the cream that is at the top of the milk. If I remember correctly, it was raw.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 26, 2013)

mysterychef said:


> I have heard of clotted cream and believe my Grandmother used it on fresh berries and deserts. I also went to ''Wiki'' and it was explained how and where it is made.''Wiki'' sends you to a manufacturer in the U.K. Rodda's of Redruth Cornwall U.K. [roddas.co.uk] They have all types of recipes. I haven't made ''Creme Fraiche'' in quite a few years but remember how ''nutty'' it tasted. Not quite the same as ''Clotted Cream''. This company also makes it.The reason it isn't shipped much is because of its short shelf life. We made our own C. F. but most places opt for commercial sour or whipped cream because the old French Process calls for leaving it the counter overnight.Not always a safe result depending on several circumstances[Temp,Time,Bacteria, Ect]. Hope this helps, Interesting Item.


Clotted cream is a speciality of Devon and Cornwall. Although it was sometimes made elsewhere on farms in the old days when they processed their own milk. It's quite a fag to make and not really viable to make it successfully at home

Have a look at "Kelly's of Cornwall's" website where it gives a fairly in-depth account of the methods. "Kelly's Of Cornwall" make the most divine ice cream using clotted cream. "Rodda's" clotted cream is widely available in British supermarkets and is gorgeous slathered onto scones with home-made strawberry jam.

I'm surprised that no enterprising company in the US has produced it in the US


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 26, 2013)

vitauta said:


> most of the recipes for clotted cream that I have seen call for whole milk. whole milk, i'm assuming, is milk that is not homogenized. is that right? if the milk is labeled 'whole' milk, it is non-homogenized? also, I see that I have access to 'organic, grass-fed whole milk'. is this a better choice than plain whole milk? oh, and all our store bought milk today is pasteurized, right?
> 
> goddess, i'm amazed at how many Virginia towns have tearooms like you were suggesting as places where to find authentic clotted cream. there are some 30 or 40 listings, but the closest ones to me are at least 40 minutes away. but thanks....


]"Whole milk" is full-fat milk, as opposed to skimmed or semi-skimmed milk. It can be homogenized or not, although in the UK it is very difficult to find non-homogenised these days. I would think that homogenised milk wouldn't make clotted cream because it's treated to suspend the cream throughout the rest of the milk and won't separate into cream and skimmed milk. 

Perhaps I'm biased but I think the organic milk from grass-fed cows is bound to be better than the factory-farmed milk from cows which rarely see the light of day and are mainly fed on manufactured and probably GM feedstuffs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> ]"Whole milk" is full-fat milk, as opposed to skimmed or semi-skimmed milk. It can be homogenized or not, although in the UK it is very difficult to find non-homogenised these days. I would think that homogenised milk wouldn't make clotted cream because it's treated to suspend the cream throughout the rest of the milk and won't separate into cream and skimmed milk.
> 
> Perhaps I'm biased but I think the organic milk from grass-fed cows is bound to be better than the factory-farmed milk from cows which rarely see the light of day and are mainly fed on manufactured and probably GM feedstuffs.


Definitely is. Here in Ontario, farmers can't sell raw milk (and we can't buy it). I have gotten raw milk for my dogs in the past, but the cream was removed.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 26, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm surprised that no enterprising company in the US has produced it in the US


I've often thought the same thing about doughnuts in the UK, although I understand that Krispy Kreme now has a few scattered locations.

Seriously, I suspect people in the US would probably be put off by the name. You have to admit the word "clot" has a bit of an image problem. Now if some marketing wiz were to come up with a clever name, it would undoubtedly sell like hotcakes over here.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 29, 2013)

i dunno, steve, the name, 'clotted cream' is what initially sparked my interest....i finally found a source for whole milk that is organic, grass-fed, and non-homogenized!!  it comes from the 'trickling springs creamery', located in chambersburg, pa.  it costs about $11 per gallon, and comes in returnable glass bottles, just like those some of us oldsters remember from the days when milk was regularly delivered to your doorstep....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i dunno, steve, the name, 'clotted cream' is what initially sparked my interest....i finally found a source for whole milk that is organic, grass-fed, and non-homogenized!!  it comes from the 'trickling springs creamery', located in chambersburg, pa.  it costs about $11 per gallon, and comes in returnable glass bottles, just like those some of us oldsters remember from the days when milk was regularly delivered to your doorstep....



I have read that it takes a gallon of milk to yield a cup of clotted cream is that correct?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 29, 2013)

Doughnuts don't appeal to me but you can buy the Krispy Kreme ones now easily in the big supermarkets .


----------



## vitauta (Aug 29, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have read that it takes a gallon of milk to yield a cup of clotted cream is that correct?



that was going to be my next question, bea.  how much clotted cream will my 1/2 gallon of milk yield?  and the part of the milk that is left over, is that just waste, or does it have some use?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2013)

vitauta said:


> that was going to be my next question, bea.  how much clotted cream will my 1/2 gallon of milk yield?  and the part of the milk that is left over, is that just waste, or does it have some use?



From what I have read you would end up with about a half cup.  

The whey could be fed to a pig.  

I think I would use this recipe from Alton Brown and forget the pig. 

Clotted Cream Recipe : Alton Brown : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> From what I have read you would end up with about a half cup.
> 
> The whey could be fed to a pig.
> 
> ...


I used the recipe on page 136, Vol. 2 of the Joy of Cooking. I don't recall there was any whey. The cream is heated and then allowed to sit.


----------

